# Invasion of the Ninjaz!!



## DarkRey (Mar 20, 2009)

well another super-uber-intergalactic-awesome creation from Picasso me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ninjaz invasion!






got some of the ideas from Here then changed little bit


----------



## Splych (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool ninja guide/ I bookmarked it... I am gonna go show off to my friends later xD

And what is the font? I am really liking it ^^


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 21, 2009)

i think he used a brush tool and drew the words?


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 21, 2009)

nah no brush tool 
just used a font called TRENDY
(dunno where i got it from)


----------



## Splych (Mar 21, 2009)

I am gonna go look around for that font... I knew it had to be one ^^


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 21, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> nah no brush tool
> just used a font called TRENDY
> (dunno where i got it from)



I came across it here (though their previewer doesn't work properly it's the same font, I downloaded it to be sure.)

Pretty slick ninja army pic, too. Makes me wish I had a band named Ninjaz so I could commission it for an album cover.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 21, 2009)

nice job


----------



## Splych (Mar 21, 2009)

TraumaHoundNDS said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That place has been favorited ^^


----------



## PettingZoo (Mar 22, 2009)

Pretty cool artwork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

